# Cinematic Soundscapes, Sound FX and Musicloops by Simon Stockhausen on Audiosparx



## Sampleconstruct (May 31, 2010)

I just wanted to show you some of my Soundpacks which I am selling on Audiosparx. All of these Packs sell at a fraction of the price which you would pay when buying the single files.
So here is a selection, you can preview all the files in the Audiosparx Browser:
*Soundpack Mysterious Worlds*
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.412071

*Soundpack Droneland*
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.410229

*Soundpack Horrifying Soundscapes Vol 1*
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.359209

*Soundpack Horrifying Soundscapes Vol 2*
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.415045

*Soundpack Horror Screams and Spooky Voices*
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.359263

*Loop Pack Fusion Delight*
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.404789

*Loop Pack Urban Loops*
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.358798

*Lyrical Soprano Sax Phrases Vol 1*
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.379524

*Soundpack Soccer Stadium Euphoria*
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.405499

*Soundpack Bird Collection Vol 1*
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.413207

All my Soundpacks here:
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/artist/lis ... t_iid.4065

My entire Portfolio including Production music here:
http://www.audiosparx.com/Sampleconstruct


----------



## PavlovsCat (May 31, 2010)

Really fascinating work, Simon and, it is a real honor to have someone of your stature posting at VI Control!

(In case anyone here is not aware of Simon Stockhausen's musical legacy including solo work, work with artists such as Peter Erskine, the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra and movies, Simon comes from a very musically influential family. Paul McCartney, John Lennon, Frank Zappa, Miles Davis, Charles Mingus and Pete Townsend have all cited his father as an influence. For hardcore Beatles' fans, of which I am one, simply check the back row of the picture on the Sgt. Peppers album!)


----------



## stevenson-again (Jun 2, 2010)

he is also razor sharp logic dude too...


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 3, 2010)

*free sound*

Here is the link to a Soundscape called *Steeldream*
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.324402

The first 5 viewers of this post can download this sound from my server using this link here:
https://sfm.hidrive.strato.com/lnk/JHS4j8jl
The link is valid for 5 downloads only and 2 days so who comes first is lucky:


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 4, 2010)

*another free sound*

Here is another Soundscape named *Spacious Pad* which is also part of the above Soundpack Mysterious Worlds:
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.326210

The first 5 readers of this post can download this sound for free from my server using this link here: 
https://sfm.hidrive.strato.com/lnk/33SYDlwN

The link is valid for 5 downloads only and 2 days so who comes first is lucky. Happy hunting


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 5, 2010)

*yet another free sound*

So here is another free sound named *Drone from Mars*:
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.410719

The first 5 interested readers of this post can download this Drone for free using this dowload link which will expire after 5 downloads/2 days.
https://sfm.hidrive.strato.com/lnk/LUSYD2nA


----------



## A/V4U (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks Simon...I like "huntting".....I "shoot" some ...hhe


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 6, 2010)

*free download*

And on this sunny sunday morning here is another free sound for you, a loop which is also part of the Soundpack Urban Loops:
*Industrial Screamer Loop*
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.352201

And the download link for free download here:
https://sfm.hidrive.strato.com/lnk/2QSYDxGR

as before expiration after 5 downloads/2 days


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 6, 2010)

*Sunday special deal*

So here is sunday special deal:
My Soundpack *Piano Destruction* 
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.382863 

will be available for 15 USD for the first 10 interested readers of this post. That's 63 unique sounds for about 23 cents each which I would definitely call a bargain.
This transaction will not be executed via Audiosparx but I will send you your personal download link after you have transferred the money to my paypal account. Whoever is interested just send me a personal message via the V.I. PM function and I will put you up with my paypal adress.

Some Packs still available!


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 6, 2010)

There are stilll some PD Soundpacks left...


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 6, 2010)

*more sound hunting*

So here we go for some more sound hunting.
This Drone *Male Voicedrone Eb* which is also part of my Soundpack Droneland:
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.358465

This can be downloaded from my server by the 5 first interested readers of this post. As before the link expires after 2 days/5 downloads. Happy droning! Here is the link:
https://sfm.hidrive.strato.com/lnk/U7yYDk5Q


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi Simon,

Have you considered making a set of individual sound fx? I love the tone and style of what you have done but it won't work for me personally as I need to be able to use individual sounds to shape my own productions, and add into the score like that.

I know that there is a demand for 'atmos' style tracks, on the visual side, but for me as a composer I would jump all over a product from you that had individual sounds.

Just a suggestion!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 7, 2010)

*feedback*



Synesthesia @ Mon Jun 07 said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> Have you considered making a set of individual sound fx? I love the tone and style of what you have done but it won't work for me personally as I need to be able to use individual sounds to shape my own productions, and add into the score like that.
> 
> ...



Thank's for the feedback, Paul. I know this is more a composers forum but some visitors have already purchased something so I'm not totally wrong here. I am currently expanding my portfolio and I will also offer more single sounds and Libraries for Kontakt and various Synths in the future. Being a film and theatre composer myself I supply unusual Soundscapes, Loops and Production music on various Online Libraries, like stuff I would like to hear when searching for "ready made" Soundscapes 
In case you use Absynth or Kontakt, here are some websites with Patches I offer for those Instruments:
http://www.absynthsounds.com/
http://tiny.cc/gvlaj

and here is a Soundpack with some lyrical Soprano Sax Phrases played by myself:
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.379524
this is also available on Prokits for Kontakt 4:
http://www.prokits.co.uk/productview.asp?productID=324


----------



## Unison (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for advertising this, Simon. Really great stuff.

I so loved your work on "Trip to Asia". What a film!


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 7, 2010)

Unison @ Mon Jun 07 said:


> Thanks for advertising this, Simon. Really great stuff.
> 
> I so loved your work on "Trip to Asia". What a film!



Thank's for the Flowers Unison! Yes, TTA was quite a journey, collecting all theses sounds myself on a 3 week trip to Asia and then making a Filmsocre out of it for more than 1,5 years. I can still see and smell the places today when I listen to some of the sounds I collected there.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Sunday special deal*



Sampleconstruct @ Sun Jun 06 said:


> So here is sunday special deal:
> My Soundpack *Piano Destruction*
> http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.382863
> 
> ...



Of course the sunday special deal goes on until all 10 Packs are sold.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 8, 2010)

*The hunting continues*

So here is strange Soundscape I made from hitting a Wok with rubber balls and processing the result in Absynth 5 using sample jump sequences and much more. 
*Galactic Gongs*
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.414130

The first three sound hunters get this one for free using this link:
https://sfm.hidrive.strato.com/lnk/byy4DRlT

This sound is also available as a patch for Absynth 5 on absynthsounds.com


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 8, 2010)

*Singing Elves*

Here is vocal Soundscape named *Singing Elves*:
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.342004

The first 10 interested viewers of this post can purchase this one for 6USD which is 60% off the regular price on Audiosparx. Just pm me and I'll set you up with my paypal contact. After the purchase I'll send you a dedicated DL link.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 8, 2010)

*Loop hunting*

Here is a rather heavy Drumloop for the Loop hunters:
*Drum and Bass Chase*:
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.372112

The first 3 interested viewers can download this for free here:
https://sfm.hidrive.strato.com/lnk/SISYjB0D


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 8, 2010)

*big pad*

Here is a tonal Soundscape I made with Synplant and Reaktor 5 run through Echo Boy and Aether:
*Epic Pulsating Pad Chord Progression*:
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.414395

The first 10 V.I. folks can purchase this dircectly from me for 6 USD which is more than 50% off. PM me via this Forum and I'll set you up with my paypal. After purchasing you'll receive a dedicated DL link.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 9, 2010)

*Loop hunting*

Here is a fresh Drumloop I just finished today for the Loop hunters: 
*Massive Beat Twister Loop:* 
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.415063

The first 3 interested viewers can download this for free here: 
https://sfm.hidrive.strato.com/lnk/uNS4DRMC


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 9, 2010)

*special offer*

So here is a special offer for all of the free sounds I posted here so far. This offer will end on June 15 11:59 pm (german time).
For 12 USD you get:
*Massive Beat Twister Loop*
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.415063 
*Drum and Bass Chase*:
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.372112
*Industrial Screamer Loop*
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.352201
*Galactic Gongs*
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.414130
*Male Voicedrone Eb* which is also part of my Soundpack Droneland:
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.358465
*Drone from Mars* (from Soundpack Horrifying Soundscapes Vol 2):
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.410719
*Spacious Pad* (from Soundpack Mysterious Worlds):
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.326210
*Steeldream* (from Soundpack Horrifying Soundscapes Vol 2)
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.324402

+ a Soundscape named *Weeping Giant 01*:
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.410494

and another one named *Lucid Dream Texture* (from Soundpack Mysterious Worlds):
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.388798

Interested Forum members can pm me and I'll set you up with my paypal info. After the purchase is completed you'll receive dedicated DL links.
Simon


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 11, 2010)

*Hunt a Landscape*

Here is another one of my disconcerting Soundscapes *Radioactive Landscape*
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.368359
The first 3 interested viewers of this post can download it here:
https://sfm.hidrive.strato.com/lnk/lRS4j365

It's quite amazing how fast the Soundhunters download the files after I press the button "quick reply" - sometimes it only takes 10 minutes until the links are all gone.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 11, 2010)

*Loop offer*

Readers of this thread can get 20 of my loops for 10 USD:
6-8 Groove Drums
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.323325
6-8 Groove Bass and Rhodes
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.375202
Beat and Bells Loop
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.323313
Big Fusion Drumloop
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.388680
Big Urban Shuffle Drumloop
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.411767
Bombay Fattso Loop 01
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.375059
Broken Fuse Loop
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.323373
Chilly Groove
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.323562
Crunk Hip Hop Beat
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.369173
Crunk Crusherloop
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.358011
Crunk Crusherloop (only drums)
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.358010
Dancing Camels Loop
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.383597
Deep Triplet Loop
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.328693
Distbeat
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.323581
Drum and Bass Fusionloop
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.412901
Electro Asia loop
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.329313
Etnogroove
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.323586
Fat stutterloop
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.327695
Fatloop 1
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.323588
Funk in your face Introloop
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.376086

Interested V.I. Forum members can send me a PM, guest viewers/non members can email me: simonATabsynthsoundsDOTcom

I will put you up with my paypal info and you'll receive dedicated DL links to the address supplied in the paypal notification.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 11, 2010)

*more discounts*

Another special offer:
5 Soundscapes for 10 USD
*Singing Elves*:
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.342004
*Male Voicedrone Eb*:
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.358465
*Frozen Soundscape 01 - Scary Seagulldrone*
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.370223
*Cosmic Flares*
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.371100
*Galactic Pad*
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.323953

Interested V.I. Forum members can send me a PM, guest viewers/non members can email me: simonATabsynthsoundsDOTcom

I will put you up with my paypal info and you'll receive dedicated DL links to the address supplied in the paypal notification.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 14, 2010)

*Alien voices*

Viewers of this post can get these 13 more or less alien voices for 10 USD directly from me. PM me via this Forum or contact me at: SimonATabsynthsoundsDOTcom and I will supply you with my payal info. After the purchase you will receive your dedicated DL links.

Deranged Alien Voice 01
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.411914

Deranged Alien Voice 02
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.411915

Deranged Alien Voice 03
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.411916

Devilspeak 02 angry devil
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.347325

Male Voice Mantra 01
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/search/home_srchpost.cfm

Moaning witch
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.328582

New Age Vocoder
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.323956

Spectral Voice
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.351962

Robot Mantra
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.356315

Cursing Alien
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.415283

Suffering Alien
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/search/home_srchpost.cfm

Suffocating Alien
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.415284

Taling Alien
http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.323952

-


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 28, 2010)

*next step*

I added another step to the Loop campaign: Buy 4 get 25 for free!


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jul 3, 2010)

*Soccer party offer*

Special party offer as Germany just won 4:0 against Argentinia which is actually unbelievable:
Get 30 loops for 10 USD directly from me - payment via paypal. Pm me and we'll sort it out.
Simon

Offer is valid until tonight 12 pm german time.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jul 22, 2010)

*SoundsPacks on patchpool*

I've begun to sell some of my SoundPacks and Loops hosted on Audiosparx and other Providers directly on patchpool at a much better price as I don't loose 50-60% provider share anymore by doing so. The collection will grow within the next months. Here are some links to the sub-pages:

Real and unreal voices:
http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/samples_sub/voices.html

Soundscapes
http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/samples_sub/soundscapes.html (http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/samples_ ... capes.html)

Instruments
http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/samples_sub/instruments.html (http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/samples_ ... ments.html)

Loops
http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/samples_sub/loops.html


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jul 26, 2010)

*5 days to go - Re: Loop campaign: Buy 15 loops dor 5€*

So for the last 5 days of this offer I've changed the scheme:
Buy 15 loops from the list below directly from me for 5 €. Please visit this page on patchpool for your purchase:
http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/samples_sub/loops.html


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Aug 4, 2010)

You can now buy a selection of my Music Loops directly from me on this page:
http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/samples_sub/loops.html


----------

